# iPad - icône



## Simicol (9 Octobre 2010)

Avec mon iPhone 4, j'ai la possibilité de générer un nouveau dossier sur le bureau, en déposant une application sur l'autre. De cette fçon je regroupe sous un même thème des applications similaire. Avec ipad je ne réussis pas cette opération. Est-e une erreur de ma part, ou une impossibilité liée à iPad ?

merci

Simicol


----------



## r e m y (9 Octobre 2010)

Le système d'exploitation de l'iPAD est encore la version iOS 3
Or c'est avec iOS4 qu'est apparue la possibilité de créer des dossiers

Il faut attendre qu'Apple diffuse la mise à jour iOS4 pour l'iPAD


----------



## Gwen (9 Octobre 2010)

Encore un mois d'attente pour ça.


----------

